# upgrading sound system pros /cons



## sam woo (May 13, 2021)

any thoughts on upgrading the sound system on an electric car?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Upgrade VW ID.4 sound system


Hi everyone, Since I got my ID.4 I really find the VW put a subpar sound system in it, so I changed mine to for higher grad speakers. Please find the tutorial to do that by yourself at Upgrade the VW ID.4 audio system – Allmost Useless Tips Hope it will provide you with plenty of great sound...




www.vwidtalk.com


----------



## sam woo (May 13, 2021)

how about electronics


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

"Summer 2021 Crutchfield catalog, Pages 24-25 has a feature on upgrading the audio system in a VW Atlas. Not the same vehicle, but there is VW specific information, plus reading the article gives a good idea as to what a higher end sound system consists of. The DSP “is the key to the entire system."


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

sam woo said:


> how about electronics


I would imagine installing something that has significant pull (ie amps) would decrease range.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

"There's no free lunch." But at least there is an amount of regenerative braking. 

Actually given Fed Tax credit & State grants, plus free EA DC fast charging for 3 years, there could be many free lunches. 


801 said:


> I would imagine installing something that has significant pull (ie amps) would decrease range.


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Also, they didn't "skimp" on the audio. They are trying to maximize range. Less power consumption = more range.


----------



## mike.mihaylov (Nov 1, 2021)

Never thought about the power draw of the stereo system before.


----------



## hertigg (May 9, 2019)

801 said:


> I would imagine installing something that has significant pull (ie amps) would decrease range.


The affect on range from any system is going to be pretty negligble. Unless you are into SPL competetion, most people who upgrade their audio go with 1,000 watt rms or less total power. So that would use 1 killowat of power per hou, which would be less than 5 miles of range decrease per hour. However, it's even less than that, as that would be playing a sine wave at max power. For actual day to day use, if you have a true 1000 watt rms system, you're most likely drawing 200 watts or less on average. So that ends up being less than a mile of range lost per hour of playing the system at a pretty loud volume.


----------

